# LBS says I'm a 52s



## widespreadpanic (Aug 1, 2008)

Lbs measured me for a Primavera and said I'm a 52s.
There is a C40 that is for sale near me that is a 53.
I am aware that these are completely different bikes but are they comparable in size?
Would the C40 work for me? I am 5'11".
I would rather upgrade now to the dream bike if it would work.

Thanks 
SO


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

52 or 53 for a 5'11" person? that sounds way too small. My friends who are 5'5 is riding 52.

You should ride at least a 56.


----------



## widespreadpanic (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, maybe they were trying sell me on something. I'm new, I don't know.
They said for a Colnago I was a 52s(which is what the Primavera was), a Pinarello and Orbea I was a 54, and a Trek I was a 56.
Does that sound correct?
They took all kinds of measurements with protractors and riding an adjustable stationary fitting bike.
All, I know is I have always wanted a Colnago and the used C40 is available.
I don't want to get the wrong size.
Thanks for the replies
WP


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

You cannot generalize by height.

Colnago measures center-to-top, so the "next size up" may be the equivalent of some other brand's "next size down."

I'm 5'9" and I ride a 50 regular, and even have been looking at 49s. There are indeed 5'5" people who ride 52s.


----------



## widespreadpanic (Aug 1, 2008)

So, is a 53 C40 comparable to a 52s Primavera?

Thanks again for the replies
WP


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

widespreadpanic said:


> So, is a 53 C40 comparable to a 52s Primavera?
> 
> Thanks again for the replies
> WP


52s ~= 56 traditional (both have a 55cm TT)
I am 5'9.5 on a 52s, the "s" stands for Sloping TT. The traditional or standard sizes have level TTs. I could ride a 55 trad or 56 trad but not a 53.

Some models are available in sloping and traditional.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BRAND_GEOMETRY&BRAND.ID=10


----------



## widespreadpanic (Aug 1, 2008)

Bianchi67,

Thanks for the info. You answered my question perfectly.

WP


----------

